# Professional and Educational Organizations > Professional and Educational Organizations Discussion Forum >  Help!!!

## truthseeker

Hi eveybody...

I'm a Second year student in Canada...
I was wondering if anybody knows of any place where I can get some sample problems for physics year 2
Any help is greatly appreciated
Thanks....:D

----------


## John R

Please post replies Here 

Please only post the same query once, as it makes it easier to keep track of things.
Thanks John R

----------

